# What Size Spanner To Remove Corny Keg Posts



## MattSR (4/1/11)

Hi Guys,

I have 6 cornys here that I need to replace the seals in, and most of the online guides recommended a 11/16th or 7/8ths spanner, so off I go to Bunnings to buy some ring spanners. Looks like the 11/16ths doesn't fit, even the 13/16ths wont get down to the base of the post. Does anyone know the correct size? failing finding the right one, I think i'lll just walk into Bunnings with a keg and try all the different sizes until I find the right one 

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## under (4/1/11)

22mm or 7/8


----------



## amiddler (4/1/11)

Pop one off with a Shifter/Cresent and take it with you.
Fail Safe.

Drew


----------



## kelbygreen (4/1/11)

I think 22mm fits mine and the other keg seems to have a firestone posts i dunno the size but my threw bolt socket fits on with no sockets attached as the posts are to thick to go threw the threw bolt hole lol. at a guess maybe 16mm. are they all the same size?


----------



## DU99 (4/1/11)

What type of corny..pin lock need a special socket 13/16th with slots cut in it..


----------



## raven19 (4/1/11)

For some similar info, check out this Similar thread.


I find my cornies vary slightly from one to another.

A cheap socket set is the way to go imo.


----------



## MattSR (4/1/11)

They are ball locks (Ross special's) I'll put a picture up tomorrow when theres its light enough to take a decent photo.

Sadly its hard to pop one off as they are the 12 point star type posts for the gas inlets - i'll have a crack at with the multi grips tomorrow. Worse case scenario is I just take the whole corny with me!


----------



## michael_aussie (4/1/11)

under said:


> 22mm or 7/8


Most of mine are 7/8", but not all.

The USA made ones will be imperial.
I have some Italian ones which are metric.

I use a ring spanner upside down (ie the crank bent away from me to duck down through the hand holes).

Some have a very "thin" hex which makes engaging the spanner hard with all of the rubber.

Some are12 sided rather than 6 sided, so very suited for ring spanners.

If you are going to buy sockets, I'd suggest you take the keg to the store -- you will need deep sockets.


----------



## Roscoe (4/1/11)

Cornelius I have are definitely 7/8" AF.


----------



## MattSR (5/1/11)

My posts look like these ones:-


----------



## whitegoose (5/1/11)

There is no single size ring spanner that fits all my kegs. I have two distinctly different size posts.


----------



## MattSR (5/1/11)

Ended up getting a 22mm open/ring spanner for $1.48 from bunnings which fits all of my kegs perfectly.

One of the liquid posts was a bitch to get off and it appeared to have been cross threaded at some stage so the threaded post on the keg is rooted. I guess thats the risk you take with second hand kegs!

Cheers,
Matt


----------



## raven19 (5/1/11)

Get some food grade lube from one of the sponsors above, that should help when you pull apart your kegs for cleaning.


----------



## pb unleaded (5/1/11)

I grinded off part of the handles so I can get the spanner in there easier.


----------



## MattSR (5/1/11)

MattSR said:


> it appeared to have been cross threaded at some stage so the threaded post on the keg is rooted. I guess thats the risk you take with second hand kegs!



Just to clarify - the rooted keg did not come from Ross - all of his were fine. The keg with the dodgy post was a "reconditioned one" from my local HBS.

Caveat Emptor!


----------



## Murcluf (5/1/11)

I got TTI 7/8 Deep socket from Total Tools never use it for anything else


----------

